# Anyone else seeing cubera snapper?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've spotted 5 big cubera snapper in the past 6 months while diving. I never saw one before last year. I wonder if their population is increasing. 

Has anyone else seen them?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I spotted 5 big cubera snapper in the past 6 months while diving. I never saw one before last year. I wonder if their population is increasing.
> 
> Has anyone else seen them?


I saw where someone posted a week or so ago talking about seeing a monster cubera, maybe forty to fifty pounder I think out by the avocet. I could be wrong about the location. They were diving.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I
> Has anyone else seen them?





Chapman5011 said:


> I saw where someone posted a week or so ago talking about seeing a monster cubera


I think is was WhackUmStackUm that posted that.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

At what depths are you seeing them at? Are they easy to identify underwater? I'm just trying to think of how they'd look different from a big red if you can't see those choppers.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw one on the Russian Freighter last Saturday. I was DM'ing for a researcher looking for lion fish. Never saw one before either.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BlackJeep said:


> At what depths are you seeing them at? Are they easy to identify underwater? I'm just trying to think of how they'd look different from a big red if you can't see those choppers.


they are real dark in color . Almost purpleish under water. They do have a somewhat different look to them.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> they are real dark in color . Almost purpleish under water. They do have a somewhat different look to them.


I have never caught one.just going by pictures on the web.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I shot one a few years ago in 80 ft of water off to the ESE from Pensacola pass. I had a good sized mangrove snapper and this Cubera as well. Definately could tell the difference in the two side by side with the color and shape.

Pictures are no longer workin on the thread, but here it is.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/fish-fish-more-fish-55404/


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

What about red snappers has anyone seen them, I hear they are really rare and endangered...stupid govt


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

BlackJeep said:


> At what depths are you seeing them at? Are they easy to identify underwater? I'm just trying to think of how they'd look different from a big red if you can't see those choppers.


I was able to see the teeth/fangs on all of them. Plus they were much bigger than any red snapper I have seen. Most were pretty dark with large scales.

I saw two at 90', and three at 120', at four different sites.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

startzc said:


> What about red snappers has anyone seen them, I hear they are really rare and endangered...stupid govt


No worries. I just stocked some red snappers at all of the public reefs last weekend. They should be good size by the time June 1 comes. Don't keep them all. Save some for other fisherman. I only stocked just enough for this 21 day federal season. I will stock a few more after the season is over. Good luck


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess it was a year and a half ago I saw one 95 lbs in 120' at first I thought it was a jewfish from a distance it was so big. I've never seen anything like that that was not a jewfish. I ignored it to explore the rest of the wreck. After the dive was almost done I went back to look at the jewfish a little closer, dang it has fangs, that's not a jewfish. I sized it up for a good shot but he departed rather quickly. Probably a good thing as I had only had a couple minutes of air left at 120'.

I know it was 95lbs because the very next weekend it was in the news someone caught one 95 lbs at the same wreck. I really blew that one


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Man too bad. Should have saved some air and not have used it all up having fun. U could have been in the news. Maybe next time it will be 100 pounder.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

We used to catch them at the Elbow off Tampa years ago my biggest was 82 wore the fangs on a necklace for years. One mean ass fish for sure.
(Like whole 1.5 foot long squid for breakfast)


----------



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw one last fall that looked to be well over 4 feet long. There was no mistaking that fish for a red snapper. I bet their numbers are increasing. Probably an unintended consequence of the snapper regs.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool. It's great to see these awe inspiring fish in the wild.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yobenny said:


> We used to catch them at the Elbow off Tampa years ago my biggest was 82 wore the fangs on a necklace for years. One mean ass fish for sure.
> (Like whole 1.5 foot long squid for breakfast)


Fished with a guy years ago down south who was using whole live lobster as baits. It was like candy to them but it was hard for me since I liked the lobster better than the fish.


----------

